# Unmentionable Rivers Posts???



## uptracker

What's up with everyone giving up info on unmentionable rivers lately.....???? Why give up your honey holes too? Keep it to PM and we'll all be happy...


----------



## uptracker

The owner, administrators, and moderators of Michigan-Sportsman.com welcome and encourage you to give reports of your river fishing adventures Photos of your catch and/or the scenery only enhance a report. Tackle, techniques used, and other pertinent information are also an attractive feature of any fishing report.

MS Policy Concerning River Reports:
No rivers may be named in your post(s) outside of the those that are specifically listed on the forum header for each region. In addition specific holes, access points, runs, etc. must not be named even on the large rivers. Small rivers and streams not listed on this forum's header must not be mentioned by name. Any posts that violate the letter and spirit of these rules are subject to editing, deletion or closure without notice. Below is a list of regions and streams that are okay to name.


*Upper Peninsula Michigan Streams and Rivers*
The Two-Hearted, Fox, Chocolay, Escanaba, Ontonagon, Menominee, and St. Mary's Rivers. Please do not reveal specific holes runs or access points.



Read more at Michigan-Sportsman.com: To all members who give a report on fishing adventures in any of the river forums. - The Michigan Sportsman Forums http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=168597#ixzz1HIAQeeH2


----------



## ellsworth24

the problem is no one replies. Everyone wants info but they dont give up any info


----------



## mcfish

It blows when someone posts a "legs wide open" report on a smaller body of water or a specific spot on a larger one. Or posts a picture that anybody can figure out the location of. I am forever puzzled why someone would do it. It's like waving a net around and yelling "hey, we're catching 'em over here!". A report can be productive without giving specific locations. Rant over.
Now I will grab my flak jacket and prepare for the bashing.


----------



## ellsworth24

i just made a thread 3 days ago or so and ive got about 115 views and not one pm or reply and all i asked for was whether or not the ice was gone


----------



## Putman Lake Campground

uptracker said:


> What's up with everyone giving up info on unmentionable rivers lately.....???? Why give up your honey holes too? Keep it to PM and we'll all be happy...


The body of water I was refering too I thought was listed and ended up being listed. I was having air on the brain. 

I"m glad you posted this though. I personally forgot that if it's not in the list it's not supposed to be posted.

Thank you for the reminder. I realize some folks post locations intentionally, but I"M sure that others do it mistakingly. Missing a rule, etc 

In my case it was a "nameable river" that I couldn't find on the map (air on the brain). But regardless I had forgotten that if it's not listed we are not supposed to disclose it.


----------



## uptracker

Put,

I wasn't even referring to your post...I never saw it. But, there has been three others on here in the past couple days that were pretty blatant. Wish they'd disappear honestly.

ellsworth,

If I could help I would, but there's too much ice around here on my rivers. If I were you, I'd head west toward Marquette or even SW towards Escanaba. Like I said though, all my rivers N and S are iced over. The other spot that was mentioned near a mouth was pretty risky as of two weeks ago....for ice fishing. I really don't see it getting any better until we have a really big thaw. I won't even start surf fishing for a couple weeks and I may get out on my walleye lake to ice fish one more time next week.

The only other option is to go down to the NWLP or NELP....there's fish to be had down there. It may be a 3+ hour drive though.


----------



## malainse

We need everyone's help as Mods can not review everything on this site. If a post or thread is questionable use the "Report Post" (Red triangle top/right of every post). We then review the post and if it needs to disappear it will.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground

uptracker said:


> Put,
> 
> I wasn't even referring to your post...I never saw it. But, there has been three others on here in the past couple days that were pretty blatant. Wish they'd disappear honestly.


Tracker,

I wasn't sure if you were, or at least in part. 

I do know when I read yours that put me as appearing somewhat guilty. 

But I did want to point out how I made my mistake. Uneducated, bad memory, etc.

Fortunately for me I was talking about a listed river, I just was too brain dead to see it in front of my eyes.

I'm not at all complaining about your post, rather adding to it. We sometimes screw up and ;need to fix ourselves, and the easiest fix could simply be educating each other and of course letting the moderators know there's a problem when there is one that needs their assistance.

Likewise. thank you for bringing it to our attention.


----------



## Robert Holmes

With only about a dozen rivers in the UP and 2 dozen rivers in the NLP wether one is mentionable or not I have made a pretty good guess at more than one river in pictures. So good of a guess that I would have bet my paycheck on it. After two years on this site I can read a post and just about guess where a person is fishing. So much for non mentionables.


----------



## Burksee

I understand the rules and concerns that go along with this but if you think the only place people are finding out these spots are thru M-S.com you need to get out more.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground

Burksee said:


> I understand the rules and concerns that go along with this but if you think the only place people are finding out these spots are thru M-S.com you need to get out more.


I've been out scoping some of my favorite local spots, and have yet to see any posts what so ever referring to some of them, but yet they have more traffic than usual this year. that would be an example of "someplace else"


----------



## Burksee

Putman Lake Campground said:


> ....what would be an example of "someplace else"


 Other forums and websites.


----------



## uptracker

burksee,

This is the U.P., not the L.P. ..........things are different up here and can't take as much pressure. I've been on both sides of the fence per se and I know that many people aren't willing to cross that thing they call "The Bridge" to fish certain spots. But when people get sick of all the crap that takes place on L.P. rivers, they start to look elsewhere. This puts undue pressure on certain rivers/streams in the area and some of these places can't take "downstate" pressure.

I'm sure you wouldn't like 15 guys fishing your secret brookie stream where you've never seen a soul just because someone posted it's name and coordinates for 53,000+ members of M-S to see.

I've seen it happen, believe me. My favorite U.P. steelhead river since 2002 is no longer my favorite because too many guys started spilling the beans. Now it gets minimal runs (we don't get all the repeat spawners like the Northshore Superior tribs do either). I've watched guys clean up on steelhead off of the river, return to their truck to put them on ice and then return to fish....all off the redds. I wouldn't be so offended if it was on a river like the Big Man which is known throughout the entire Midwest. The trash that now gets left behind is another story. It's starting to look like I'm on the Au Sable at Foote Dam..... 3 1/2+ hours SE. It'll only get worse too.

P.S. I tried to help out a father of a LSSU student last year via PM and told him to keep it quiet. Two days later what does he do? He gets on M-S thanking me and posting that he caught 12+ fish from a certain spot. The next day you couldn't even get a line in the water there were so many guys fishing there. We all have to learn somehow...


----------



## duxdog

Good luck up there guys. I fish streams up there every spring. Me and 3 friends(over 20 yrs now). We have caught lots of fish and have never kept a single fish.I have never told anybody what streams or where. But you guys are in for what has happened down here. You can thank the internet and this site for what is to come.
I have fished a couple of rivers on the west side for over 20 yrs now. I use to see 1 or 2 guys on the weekends and NOBODY during the week or in the winter. Now there are beat down trails in the snow all winter, guys fishing just about everyday during the week and the weekend crowds are sad and disheartening. And I don't even fish the Salmon runs anymore because of what goes on on the river.
I always banked on coming up to the UP to fish a couple of spots in the spring to get away from the crap the it has become down here but it sounds like the crap is rolling uphill sorta.:sad:


----------



## Robert Holmes

I believe that you said it all there UPTRACKER. I have had that happen to me a couple of times too. You did forget to mention that the DNR only plants about 10,000 steelhead in the whole eastern half of the UP every year. As opposed to hundreds of thousands of steelhead that get planted in SWLP. We certainly get our moneys worth out of that fishing license don't we. The DNR trucks more fish out of the UP than what we get back in fish plants. Last year they took 14,000 Atlantic Salmon from LSSU for a plant in the AUSable River. I have no problem with that except that they did not plant any extra fish up here. Hello, DNR is anyone with a brain working for you idiots. If you take a fish out of the UP da** it we want one back.


----------



## LSSUfishmaster

uptracker said:


> I tried to help out a father of a LSSU student last year via PM and told him to keep it quiet. Two days later what does he do? He gets on M-S thanking me and posting that he caught 12+ fish from a certain spot. The next day you couldn't even get a line in the water there were so many guys fishing there. We all have to learn somehow...


If its the river Im thinking of I talked to the CO last year and he said it was shoulder to shoulder for a couple days and he even busted people for spearing steelhead in there.


----------



## uptracker

LSSUfishmaster said:


> If its the river Im thinking of I talked to the CO last year and he said it was shoulder to shoulder for a couple days and he even busted people for spearing steelhead in there.


Not a "river", "stream" or "creek"...but sounds like you had some issues where you were too. I think I know what you are talking about.


----------



## Robert Holmes

The CO probably writes 100+ tickets on those waters every spring for snagging, netting, spearing, and other illegal means of getting steelhead. Stupid idiots don't realize that the big spawning steelhead are the worst possible tasting fish that anyone could ever want to catch anyway. If your goal is to drive 400 miles to catch a big fish to take home and cook it. Then drive to Illinois and catch silver carp they have to be better to eat than a spring run steelhead.


----------



## LSSUfishmaster

yeah its dumb. 90% of the joy of steelheading is catching them on tackle just heavy enough to actually land a few of them. You wanna spear something go to town on some suckers!


----------

